# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Pijn in de rechterliesstreek.

## middenrifje

Ik heb al enkele jaren last van pijn in de rechterliestreek.
Al in 2 ziekenhuizen uitvoerig onderzocht op een mogelijke liesbreuk
maar geen resultaat.
Foto van de heup gemaakt, was ook ok.
Toch blijft er een zeurige pijn in de liesstreek een geeft het gebied en stijf gevoel. Na een lange fietstocht gaat mijn r.been moeilijk doen, ik krijg een slaapvoet en steeds minder kracht in het been. Als ik dan even stopt en afstapt dan wordt het been weer wakker. dus heb ik de indruk dat ik ergens de bloedtoevoer blokkeert als ik te lang zit.
Maar als ik de juiste pijnplek probeert te vinden lukt dat niet.
Via dat been/lies heb ik wel een hart- katetelisatie gehad ( 2x direct achter elkaar ivm opname problemen met de video app) tijdens deze onderzoeken.
Zijn er mogelijk herkenningen van deze omschrijving

----------


## Agnes574

Het zou goed kunnen dat het met de bloedtoevoer te maken heeft ... ik heb dezelfde problemen als ik mijn armen omhoog steek; ze gaan slapen,tintelen en ik voel dan een 'doof' gevoel in m'n armen ... armen naar beneden; even schudden en het is weer over!
Is vroeger onderzocht maar ze hebben nooit iets kunnen vinden..

----------

